# A2Z disc hubs..367g per set



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with the A2Z hubs. They look very similar to American Classics/WTB except for the very small flange on the non-disc front. For under $200 for the set, it's a bargin if they would hold up more than a few months. Here's some info from the ebay ad:

Front

- Dual sealed cartridge bearings
- Cold forged shell with precision CNC machine finishing
- Huge 15tmm 7075-T6 axle
- Super light weight around127g (actual weight)

Rear

- Quad (that four!) sealed cartridge bearings
- Cold forged shell with precision CNC machine finishing
- 6 pcs pawls working indenpently
- Hard anodizd 7075-T6 freewheel body
- Huge 15mm 7075-T6 axle
- Super light weight around 240g (actual weight


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

15mm aluminium axles are huge now?! I remember when 16 was the accepted mininum among major aftermarket hub makers and many went up to 20mm or so in front hubs. We're talking aluminium afteralll.. it has to be much larger to equal the stiffness you'd have gotten from a smaller diameter in CrMo or Titanium.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its also amusing how the non-disc hubs with smaller diameter axles and flanges somehow manages to weigh more.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

Makes one think they got the weights backwards for the hubsets.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

We have these hubs in Poland branded as Rotaz - front hub is OK, with rear there are some major problems with freehub. We have them from our local distributor so there is almost no problem with guarantee (only you have to wait about 3 weeks  ).

You wan' ride or race ? Buy yourself DT240 / CK .


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

DT240 maybe, but I wouldn't choose a King hub for a race bike. Then again I'm a weenie .


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Dominik.M said:


> We have these hubs in Poland branded as Rotaz - front hub is OK, with rear there are some major problems with freehub. We have them from our local distributor so there is almost no problem with guarantee (only you have to wait about 3 weeks  ).
> 
> You wan' ride or race ? Buy yourself DT240 / CK .


 What are the major problems with freehub ?


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

After few hundreds km it gets leeway and stops locking with hub when you are pedaling.


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Dominik.M said:


> After few hundreds km it gets leeway and stops locking with hub when you are pedaling.


 Thanks for reply, can you post a link to there website, I may need some parts.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

Website of polish distrubutor... no problem ut:. But I think that it will be faster and easier for you to take some extra hours collect some money and buy a new one .

http://www.pro-bike.pl/


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm going to be building some of these onto a pair of Olympic rims, 2x build with DT Revolution 2 -1.5 spokes. Any one have any hub dimensions I can use, need to order the spokes ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

WTB, AC, A2Z, ROTAZ...all the same:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotaz-Revolutio...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2c4f268b36


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

yellowbook said:


> WTB, AC, A2Z, ROTAZ...all the same:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotaz-Revolutio...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2c4f268b36


Uh... Nope.

The front hub on the A2Z's have the disc side as a high flange and the low on the drive side. The other hubs that you mentioned have high flanges all around.

I think that MotoMatt has a few sets of these, maybe he will have the measurements.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

amillmtb said:


> Uh... Nope.
> 
> The front hub on the A2Z's have the disc side as a high flange and the low on the drive side. The other hubs that you mentioned have high flanges all around.
> 
> I think that MotoMatt has a few sets of these, maybe he will have the measurements.


OK, I thought these all come out of the same factory...chin haur......


----------



## samcwy (Mar 4, 2010)

*Spoke length for A2Z Hubs with ZTR Olympic/ Alpine*

Hi guys,

Does anyone know the spoke length for A2Z Hubs paired with ZTR Olympic or Alpine?
I want to get DT Revolutions online. what is a good spoke diameter to use?

Thanks!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A2Z, Rotaz, WTB, American Classic, Notubes, and others are ALL made by Chin Haur yes, but there are minor variations with respect to the machining of hub shells, the diameters of the flanges, colour options, and the freehub bodies (AC has that new steel leading edge bit on the alloy freehub for example).


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

do not agree at the notubes hubs. 
i think they were made by chosen (much higher quality as chin haur). but its only suspected because of their similar looking, do not know that exactly.


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

samcwy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know the spoke length for A2Z Hubs paired with ZTR Olympic or Alpine?
> I want to get DT Revolutions online. what is a good spoke diameter to use?
> ...












Note that according to Notubes ERD is 536 but with DT Swiss alu nipples I measured 538 so the calculation is based on that value.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

note: 
notubes ERD is always measured without the deep of the eyelets. you have to add always 3mm for correct ERD.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

I always used the notubes ERD for calculations, and they've been perfect!


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

Guess you use an calculator who knows about this ;-)


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

ERD value is function of rim, nipples and the point where you would like to be the end of the spoke when it's fully tighten. Obviously when Notubes was determing ERD they used the same rim and maybe the same nipples but the third parameter is not very well defined. So the best way is to *measure* ERD with nipples that you will use.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

d.janci said:


> Note that according to Notubes ERD is 536 but with DT Swiss alu nipples I measured 538 so the calculation is based on that value.


Sorry for bringing up an old post but, will these spoke lengths work with these a2z hubs (there seems to be 2 different a2z hubs)??
https://cgi.ebay.com/a2z-Disc-Brake...Accessories&hash=item27affaeabd#ht_1906wt_911


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the same hubs, just in black.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

COLINx86 said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old post but, will these spoke lengths work with these a2z hubs (there seems to be 2 different a2z hubs)??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/a2z-Disc-Brake-...Accessories&hash=item27affaeabd#ht_1906wt_911


It might, but why take the chance?

Take a look *here*. It'll have a spoke calculator and how to measure the parts yourself to make sure.

A set of calipers is around $10 at harbor freight, and just grab 2 spokes/nipples that you know the lenght (or are willing to cut to a pre-determined length), and then no needing to worry about internet experts (like ME!) again. 

Good luck,

jmZ


----------

